# Cleaning Roller Covers..yes/no?



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

Worth the time? Looks like it, but didnt know if anyone has one or something similar to save money on covers...

http://www.paintrifuge.com/


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dmpri said:


> Worth the time? Looks like it, but didnt know if anyone has one or something similar to save money on covers...
> 
> http://www.paintrifuge.com/


We wrap them for the duration of the job, then dispose. I find that they come back a little dog eared after a wash or two. Not worth the time IMO.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hokie gadget commercial. I can see that thing shooting water straight to the ceiling of whatever room I'm in. That guy was saying "give the drill some power". Right. I could see the notch on the roller going around because he was going so slow. 

We pitch ours unless we're running lambswool or something high end. Otherwise the standard 3/8 are cheap enough that it's not worth the time and effort...and they are a bit nappy the next time around.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

dmpri said:


> Worth the time? Looks like it, but didnt know if anyone has one or something similar to save money on covers...
> 
> http://www.paintrifuge.com/


I've decided it's not worth the time, or resource to wash roller covers. I used to wash them all the time, especially if they were lambs wool. Now I'm using more of the micro fiber covers, which really work well right out of the plastic sleeve. No break in time necessary. 

What would JP say?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I usually toss mine too.

I (finally) found some decent covers for about 3 bucks a piece.
I'd spend maybe 10 minutes cleaning one...so I could clean 6 in an hour.

a little math: 10 minutes x 6 =1 hour..6 x $3 = $18

assuming my math is correct...I don't really like to work for $18 an hour

I never clean out oil rollers.

LOL @ the guy in the video mentioning "keeping sleeves out of the landfills"
My last RRP job, I tossed about 20 33gal. trash bags full of plastic sheeting...I doubt a few roller heads will make my footprint on the planet any more noticeable.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> We wrap them for the duration of the job, then dispose. I find that they come back a little dog eared after a wash or two. Not worth the time IMO.


Exactly what we do. We wrap them with foil and they'll last several weeks. The time issue is something a lot of guys ignore. Given our labor cost, unless I can get a $5 cover cleaned to the point where it's as good as new in less than 5 minutes, I figure that I'm better off pitching it when we're done with the job.

We use Paint Pups for cut buckets and another contractor was teasing me about their high cost (~$8/24 liners: 33 cents/each) versus the usual plastic painters' pot. I asked him how long it takes to clean out that bucket at the end of the day. He replied that it only took 3 or 4 minutes. It took a while for him to do the math. When he realized that it meant he was using $3-4 of labor instead of $0.33 of material, he saw the appeal.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I wrap my covers in a couple of plastic grocery bags.
That'll keep 'em good even over a weekend.

(I'm also recycling grocery bags) [/brag]


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to always toss mine but I got a great deal on great quailty sheepskin sleeves.I got 100 of them for 200 euro when the line of sleeves was being replaced but the paints shop own brand.I have a 50 gallon barrel at the back of my shop and and just dunk in all the used sleeves I have and let them soak for a few days....I have a small sleeve spinner that I use,just pop on the sleeve,spin it rinse it in another barrel and spin again,leave on shelf to dry out...takes about 30 seconds per sleeve!! I haven't bought a sleeve in nearly 4 years!!


----------



## vandy (Apr 22, 2010)

I wash out my colossus sleeves and toss the rest.
I also wash out my whizz and hot dog sleeves because it takes about 30 seconds each.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I wrap my covers in a couple of plastic grocery bags.
> That'll keep 'em good even over a weekend.
> 
> (I'm also recycling grocery bags) [/brag]


 
Now I feel bad that we buy the big rolls of Aluminum foil at Costco and use that. 

Steve, do you figure that recylcing the grocery bags makes up for your single-handed attempt to fill your local landfill with RRP visqueen?

We give the bags to our neighbor who doesn't buy groceries fast enough to keep up with her black lab's "demand" for used plastic bags.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

dercy said:


> I haven't bought a sleeve in nearly 4 years!!


Bragger!



Gough said:


> Steve, do you figure that recylcing the grocery bags makes up for your single-handed attempt to fill your local landfill with RRP visqueen?


I hadn't really thought of it that way before.

What did occur to me though, is when the dump's-'dozer runs over my bags full of plastic sheeting...tearing them open, and it all gets caught in the wind...
man oh man what a mess!

I sure hope it don't end up blowing back onto my property!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I never did get the washing out the cover deal. My unit cost for a case of 1/2in BM micro is $2.00. Why would I spend time washing it out and wasting all that water? Not to mention they usually don't work as good when washed out. 

At the end of the year, I suppose I'd save a few hundred bucks but I save a few dozen hours right now. I'd rather have my time, and water.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

roller sleeves don't even hold paint that well after being washed out. To me washing out roller sleeves is a symptom of low pricing.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> roller sleeves don't even hold paint that well after being washed out. To me washing out roller sleeves is a symptom of low pricing.


:thumbsup:
You crack me up, I dig it.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Clean out all lambswool. I like to see how how much jack I can make off 1 $7.00 cover. So far I think the top is like 4 grand.
Thats whats great about this biz. I discovered years ago when I started the roi for a wooster roller frame, a lambswool cover, a pole, a purdy brush, a couple drops, and a screen for 5 gallon jug was so high I couldnt resist continuing on. LOL. Oh yeah and those brush extensions, worth gold gold as a newbee painting rentals.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Try Polar Bears, they was out in half the time, and hold up well.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> roller sleeves don't even hold paint that well after being washed out. To me washing out roller sleeves is a symptom of low pricing.


Then on the other hand, I like super fab 1/2s and I feel they work better after a cleaning or two. Fuzzless, for one thing. 
Then they go to primer rollers and then out.
And if I soak a roller first, I can clean out in about a minute. I'm already in the sink cleaning brushes.

What kills me is guys that will spend lots of time cleaning brushes and are so proud of a ten year brush, but throw covers cause they cost too much to clean.. lol.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Synthetics and 50/50's get pitched. Lambys always get washed. Heck, they're just getting broke in after 5 or 6 washes.

When my paint store discontinued the Purdy 1 3/4 core covers I bought well over 100 of them for a $1.00 a piece. I still have bag fulls of them:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> What kills me is guys that will spend lots of time cleaning brushes and are so proud of a ten year brush, but throw covers cause they cost too much to clean.. lol.


my rollers cost 2-4

my good brushes cost 15-23 and don't take as long to clean.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

We still use a lot of lambswool, which we always wash out. They last a long time if you take care of them and wash out quick and easily. The synthetics get wrapped for the job and dumped after usually. We wash out the whizz rollers then let them soak over night and spin them-they last a long time as well. Toss all the oil stuff these days.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's weird when you come on sites like this, I've never known a contractor to use lambswool roller sleeves, unless they were rolling oil on walls - and I haven't seen anything like that since the 80's. And even then it wasn't common.


----------



## R&M_painting (Jan 16, 2011)

no offense but i cant stand those pups . even without the liners.love my empty one gallon workpot ,guess im old fashioned, hell i aint even old enough to be old fashioned.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

R&M_painting said:


> no offense but i cant stand those pups . even without the liners.love my empty one gallon workpot ,guess im old fashioned, hell i aint even old enough to be old fashioned.


None taken. I still wish they'd gone with a narrower, taller profile, but what can ya do?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gough said:


> None taken. I still wish they'd gone with a narrower, taller profile, but what can ya do?


Yah, I know what you mean. I've tried modifying everything from pringles cans to gatorade jugs (you know, whatever is in your truck). I personally think the handy pail is pretty dope.


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Bragger!
> 
> I hadn't really thought of it that way before.
> 
> ...


And they seem to get better with every wash!
There I go again lol


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> It's weird when you come on sites like this, I've never known a contractor to use lambswool roller sleeves, unless they were rolling oil on walls - and I haven't seen anything like that since the 80's. And even then it wasn't common.


 I haven't rolled a ceiling with anything other than a lambswool sleeve in over 35 years. You can fly-they hold twice as much paint-almost no spray and wash out in a minute. Quality ones are harder and harder to find, but super worth it when you can. With the newer acrylics we do use more synthetics on walls now especially anything above a flat finish.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Then on the other hand, I like super fab 1/2s and I feel they work better after a cleaning or two. Fuzzless, for one thing.
> Then they go to primer rollers and then out.
> And if I soak a roller first, I can clean out in about a minute. I'm already in the sink cleaning brushes.
> 
> What kills me is guys that will spend lots of time cleaning brushes and are so proud of a ten year brush, but throw covers cause they cost too much to clean.. lol.


Many brushes get better after a break-in period, they get sharper with use. If you take care of them. Brushes used for cutting over bare drywall and mud get sharp enough to feel a prick on some brushes (needle-like). I try to hang on to mine as long as I can but wont hesitate to toss a cover after a couple uses except for those NOUR Aqua Glides... those I hang on to.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll usually take a five-in-one, get the paint back in the bucket, then rinse with ater and five-in-one until pretty much clear and store it wet in original packaging with tape. I'f I know I'll be using it for the same finish within the next few days I will just store it wet with paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here we go again. 

I don't think I would purchase that product. 

I wash my lambs wool and other higher priced covers, cheap ones get trashed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So I dont need to post about how many days I can get out of a coffee filter and weeks out of tidey whiteys? :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> So I dont need to post about how many days I can get out of a coffee filter and weeks out of tidey whiteys? :no:


Nope. Could do without that Scott!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So I dont need to post about how many days I can get out of a coffee filter and weeks out of tidey whiteys? :no:


Try boxer briefs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to know how the coffee filters extend the life of the tighty whiteys?

On second thought, maybe I don't!:no:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever used these UltraFabs. I bought a few at a SW a few years ago and just loved it. I wrapped one day and it got misplaced in my trailer and the rest is history, I tried and tried to resuscitate it but.... it was too late.... It took about 3 houses to break in and cleaned really fast. It was around $15 if I recall!

I don't wash rollers.

http://www.nour.com/viewbrush.php?brand=10&subcat=&cat=rollers


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> I want to know how the coffee filters extend the life of the tighty whiteys?
> 
> On second thought, maybe I don't!:no:


I bet you couldnt tell the difference between the two after a week.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When 90% of your liquid consumption is coffee, it can get a little confusing.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> It's weird when you come on sites like this, I've never known a contractor to use lambswool roller sleeves, unless they were rolling oil on walls - and I haven't seen anything like that since the 80's. And even then it wasn't common.


lol, funny you mentioned that. Heres a pic of a lambswool cover I used on a project just last week. 

P.s. I usually don't use them. This cover was actually given to me years ago, like 8yrs, from an oldtimer I worked with. I thought I might as well use it. I also used one about a month ago as well on a similar project. I don't use them all the time, but its hard to beat the production you get from them. 50/50 wooster is hard to find here. I can get lambswool for around 6 bucks 9inch. 

P.s.s. don't tell Jp I was using a 9inch cover.

P.s.s.s. Yeah, I used a roller pan, get over it people.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet you couldnt tell the difference between the two after a week.


Sure he can, yellow in the front and brown in the back.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

if cheap contractor grade (green or white) no way. All my wool covers are cleaned. My 18" rollers are cleaned every time (purdy colossus microfiber)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How much time does it take to properly clean a 9 or a 18?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris I just throw them in a 5er after they have been wringed out real well. After they sit in the 5er full of water it is only like maybe at the most 5 minutes.

I also clean my paint pump each and every time I am done with it. For the same reason, having the right tools clean and ready for work when I am.


----------



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a Roller Cover made by Purdy called the Collasial. They are awesome. For those of you saying you would get rid of your covers your crazy. I think i pay about $13.00 a piece for 18 inch 1/2 nap roller covers. We wash them daily. I swear to you i must be able to do 10-15 houses a piece. they last forever and They hold more paint. So i say Go with the Collasial Roller Covers from Sherwin WIlliams. You can get a hold of me at my website too at www.mikespaintingonline.com. Good luck


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

dmpri said:


> Worth the time? Looks like it, but didnt know if anyone has one or something similar to save money on covers...
> 
> http://www.paintrifuge.com/


 
For latex paint, a fiver filled with warm water and a big dollop of Dawn soap, let roller sleeves soak overnight or more, then takes a minute to rinse out the sleeves.

That item would be interesting to try with oil base paints in a container of lacquer thinner......... 




Casey


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Once a cover is used for the day, its wrapped often with 3M film and may even sit wrapped on the job for a month until 2nd coat. Nonetheless, if they are to be reused, I never let them dry out. I clean them and stick them in a bucket of water with some bleach or krud kutter. 



3M #2050 masking tape peels off 3M plastic nicely for easy unwrapping. Wow, I really do have a system for everything.


----------



## vandy (Apr 22, 2010)

wow JP, are you on 3M's payroll or something.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vandy said:


> wow JP, are you on 3M's payroll or something.


haha no! Have you used 3M film, its stamped all over. There's no hiding it.


----------



## ThefFinisher.66 (Feb 8, 2017)

*whatever*

:vs_no_no_no:


Well, I see a lot a guys chucking their sleeves, which sure is lazy, and easy enough, but a hose with decent pressure, and a nozzle, leaving the sleeve on the frame, holding in a 5 gallon bucket, and spraying away spins out my loaded sleeves in about a minute or so, seems well worth it, considering it saves a trip to SW, and I only by quality naps, so better results after they're broken in.
Just FYI from a 34 year seasoned painter dude.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So where's Bill at a time like this?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I could substitute, but I wont.( couldn't spell neco whatever anyway)


----------

